# What late-season hunting boots are you guys wearing?



## CroMagnum (Oct 28, 2020)

I have Lacrosse Alpha Snakeboots that I wear spring thru early winter here in middle Georgia but I'm looking for a pair I can wear that are good for the winter in areas spanning from South Georgia to Northern North Carolina in piedmont as well as mountainous terrain.  I've considered Salewa mid GTX hikers but, unfortunately haven't located any retailers within a couple hundred miles that sell them and I'd rather avoid the hassel of not being able to try them on before buying for the money I expect to have to spend.  My price point hovers around $250 but would be willing to go higher for a boot that does not allow my heel to slide, blister resistent, relatively lightweight, waterproof (Goretex, etc) and uninsulated as I will let my heavy-weight merino wool socks provide the warmth.  Looking to my brothers here for recommendations.


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Oct 28, 2020)

Irish Setter Gunflint II with the king toe. I like the xtra room in the toe for wool socks, I hate it when I cant move my toes inside my boots. They aren't light but my feet never got cold, even in Ohio.


----------



## CroMagnum (Oct 28, 2020)

IIICrkRepr said:


> Irish Setter Gunflint II with the king toe. I like the xtra room in the toe for wool socks, I hate it when I cant move my toes inside my boots. They aren't light but my feet never got cold, even in Ohio.


Thankd for the recommendation. Do they make your feet fatigued after weraing them on a long trek?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2020)

I wear LL Bean Maine Hunting Boots. Rubber bottom, leather top, uninsulated.


----------



## stubrew (Oct 28, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I wear LL Bean Maine Hunting Boots. Rubber bottom, leather top, uninsulated.



Without insulation, what do you do to keep your feet warm when sitting?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 28, 2020)

Insulated Danners with good wool socks. It's often in the teens here during rifle season, sometimes single digits.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2020)

stubrew said:


> Without insulation, what do you do to keep your feet warm when sitting?




Poly liners and Icelandic Merino wool socks. I make sure not to lace the boots tight either. If you cut off circulation to your feet, they will freeze. I also wear a good hat. That also helps keep your feet warm.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2020)

I wear Baffin Rubber boots with a liner.

https://www.baffin.com/collections/liners

My feet don't get cold. Even if I'm standing in snow.


----------



## Dean (Oct 28, 2020)

A tight boot fit will increase the cold in a boot, need space for proper air circulation inside the boot. The other key of course is 'sweaty' feet and not wearing a liner or sock that wicks moisture. If hunting in really cold temps, the insulated boot covers you slip on over boots after in stand are a good choice if you don't mind adding something extra to your day pack.


----------



## CroMagnum (Oct 28, 2020)

stubrew said:


> Without insulation, what do you do to keep your feet warm when sitting?


I run pretty warm usually but I use  merino wool heavy-weight socks, Hot Hands toe warmers when I need them, and insulated boot covers when it gets really cold


----------



## CroMagnum (Oct 28, 2020)

Dean said:


> A tight boot fit will increase the cold in a boot, need space for proper air circulation inside the boot. The other key of course is 'sweaty' feet and not wearing a liner or sock that wicks moisture. If hunting in really cold temps, the insulated boot covers you slip on over boots after in stand are a good choice if you don't mind adding something extra to your day pack.


I have a pair I got from Cabela's awhile ago and they work fine for me and don't weigh a ton


----------



## Triple C (Oct 29, 2020)

CroMagnum said:


> Hot Hands toe warmers when I need them,



^^^^^
Total game changer in cold temps.  Buy you a pack of these and next time it gets really cold, stick one over the toe area of each foot over a pair of sock liners and wool socks.  I keep em in bulk at the farm for late season.


----------



## CroMagnum (Oct 29, 2020)

Triple C said:


> ^^^^^
> Total game changer in cold temps.  Buy you a pack of these and next time it gets really cold, stick one over the toe area of each foot over a pair of sock liners and wool socks.  I keep em in bulk at the farm for late season.


I couldn'tagree more. In fact, it's time to order more now.  Thanks for the reminder.  Question: have you ever used the body warmers?


----------



## Triple C (Oct 29, 2020)

CroMagnum said:


> I couldn'tagree more. In fact, it's time to order more now.  Thanks for the reminder.  Question: have you ever used the body warmers?


I just haven't seen the need for the body warmer pads so far.  If I were hunting midwest or colder climates I'd not hesitate.  I know guys up north like the kidney/chest adhesive warmers.


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Oct 30, 2020)

Danner proghorns...Got a set that's 400 and a set 800...Have worn the 800s like 3 times to just break them in. The 400 and a thin wool sock and a med thick wool sock does outstanding. I have a few pairs of 100 percent wool dress socks that I use as the thin/liner sock


----------



## CroMagnum (Nov 3, 2020)

coolbreezeroho said:


> Danner proghorns...Got a set that's 400 and a set 800...Have worn the 800s like 3 times to just break them in. The 400 and a thin wool sock and a med thick wool sock does outstanding. I have a few pairs of 100 percent wool dress socks that I use as the thin/liner sock


You wear the wool liners long with the merino wook heavier socks?


----------



## dusty200001 (Nov 6, 2020)

stubrew said:


> Without insulation, what do you do to keep your feet warm when sitting?



Socks


----------



## stubrew (Nov 6, 2020)

dusty200001 said:


> Socks


I see what you did there.


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Nov 7, 2020)

CroMagnum said:


> You wear the wool liners long with the merino wook heavier socks?



Cromagnum....Yes ..A thin wool sock such as a wool dress sock then a med/heavy wool sock.  I shop ay Macy"s  for my liner socks .......I found some of their 100 percent wool dress socks on sale an bought 6 pairs .... They go real good with my hunting boots ....


----------



## CroMagnum (Nov 7, 2020)

coolbreezeroho said:


> Cromagnum....Yes ..A thin wool sock such as a wool dress sock then a med/heavy wool sock.  I shop ay Macy"s  for my liner socks .......I found some of their 100 percent wool dress socks on sale an bought 6 pairs .... They go real good with my hunting boots ....


Gonna give that a try once it gets cold. Looks like I'm headed to the next one-day sale at Macy's too...thx sir


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 7, 2020)

Alright! My new Lacrosse Atlas 400g insulated boots arrived and I took them out on a quick 3 mile trek through the woods looking for squirrels yesterday and my initial impression is these are a very good value! Full disclosure, I got them from Camofire a couple weeks ago for only $69 so not much risk was involved. I was initially concerned that the toe box on the right boot felt a little tight compared to the left boot and compared to how my boots usually fit. After the first half mile or so I did not notice this being an issue so maybe they just needed to be broken in just a bit.  The laces are plenty long for an 8 inch boot and the water proofing stood up to a couple creek crossings just to see how they would handle some water. Traction was good stepping on wet logs, moss coverd rocks and, tree branches. Even plodded through thick mud and the traction held and also released the mud pretty quickly without me having to dig it out or hit my foot against a tree to shake it free.  Yesterday was only in the upper 40's where I was so I was more concerned about my feet getting hot rather than keeping warm this trip. My mid-weight merino wool socks provided good temperature control.  The only down side of these boots so far is the insole.  While not as hard as the insole on my Lacrosse snakeboots, I can see a replacement with some Dr Schol's or Superfeet green in my near term future.  If you can find these for a bargin like I did, I wholly recommend the Lacrosse Atlas 400g waterproof hunting boot.  At full price (apprx $130) I'd still consider them good for my purposes though they might not provide enough ankle support for you mountain dwellers. Lightweight, waterproof, warm and rugged enough. Durability remains to be seen but I'll let you know of any issues.

Git you some!


----------



## lampern (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm using Irish Setter boots. They are OK. Spray em with sillicone and they stay dry.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 23, 2020)

CroMagnum said:


> I couldn'tagree more. In fact, it's time to order more now.  Thanks for the reminder.  Question: have you ever used the body warmers?


Body warmers are great.

I've had 1 over each kidney, 1 on my chest, a couple of hand warmers in each bdu pocket.

Add toe warmers and a mad bomber hat and you are good to 0F or colder.

I keep a case of toe, hand, foot and body warmers at the ready too.


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 24, 2020)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Body warmers are great.
> 
> I've had 1 over each kidney, 1 on my chest, a couple of hand warmers in each bdu pocket.
> 
> ...


I just ordered the variety pack on Amazon. May need them this weekend


----------



## CroMagnum (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm gonna give those heated insoles a try too


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 24, 2020)

CroMagnum said:


> I'm gonna give those heated insoles a try too


I like the toe heaters better.   Usually my toes will get cold before the insoles.  The insoles are a pain if you have any walking around to do.


----------

